# ...E ora parliamo di Kevin



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2012)

http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=...e ora parliamo di kevin &source=web&cd=6&ved=0CEgQtwIwBQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.movieplayer.it%2Fvideo%2Ftrailer-italiano-e-ora-parliamo-di-kevin_9619%2F&ei=pcMqT8v4F9Da4QS6k6m2Dg&usg=AFQjCNF_fDj3S2srDXhmt9WOlB2lDksZLQ
Dove si nascondono le trappole in una relazione madre-figlio? Come distinguere semplici anomalie comportamentali dalla follia omicida? Come convivere con uno smisurato senso di colpa? 
_*...E ora parliamo di Kevin*_, il nuovo lavoro di *Lynne Ramsay*, regista e autrice scozzese, apre questi interrogativi con una combinazione di violenza visiva e perfetto controllo formale. 
Dopo nove anni di assenza dal grande schermo, *Lynne Ramsay* non delude le aspettative e firma un nuovo film coraggioso. 
Chi conosce i due precedenti lungometraggi che hanno trasformato la regista indipendente in una filmmaker di culto, _*Ratcatcher*_ (1999) e _*Morvern Callar *_(2002), sa che Ramsay riesce con sguardo fresco e sorprendente a misurare anche i più desolati panorami sociali ed esistenziali. 
La sfida era ancora più dura perché _*...E ora parliamo di Kevin*_, il bestseller di Lionel Shriver vincitore dell'Orange Prize da cui Ramsay ha ricavato la sceneggiatura del film, è un libro decisamente poco "cinematografico". È un romanzo epistolare: Eva - nel film una strepitosa *Tilda Swinton* che si è guadagnata una nomination al Golden Globe - evoca il passato scrivendo al marito Franklyn (*John C. Reilly*) lettere in cui ricostruisce le tappe della loro storia familiare prima della strage compiuta dal figlio Kevin (*Ezra Miller*), che ha distrutto le loro vite. 
Ramsay, giocando con flashback e temporalità sovrapposte, riesce ad immergerci nel mondo emotivo di Eva, che oscilla tra un passato intenso e doloroso, e un presente di espiazione, in cui si muove come una sonnambula in una cittadina che l'ha condannata al ruolo di madre del "mostro". 






È quindi un cast d'eccezione quello che ha accompagnato la regista nella sua terza prova, realizzata in tempi record (solo 30 giorni di riprese) ma, a quanto assicurato da *Ramsay*, "con la miglior troupe con cui abbia mai lavorato". 
La regista scozzese, uscita nel 1995 dalla National Film and Television School di Londra, si è fatta subito conoscere a Cannes vincendo nel 1996 il premio della giuria con il suo lavoro di diploma, il corto Small Deaths. Sono seguiti altri due celebrati e premiati corti, "*Kill the day*" e "*Gasman*", prima di passare al lungometraggio. 
_*...E ora parliamo di Kevin*_ ha debuttato a Cannes facendo subito parlare di sé, e dopo tre nomination al Golden Globe è ora in lizza per i BAFTA. *Ramsay* non aveva previsto un intervallo così lungo: prima di Kevin aveva inziato a lavorare all'adattamento del libro _*Amabili Resti*_ di Alice Sebold, ma, a causa di scontri con la produzione, che avrebbe voluto una versione filmica assolutamente fedele al romanzo, è uscita dal progetto nel 2004. L'incidente le ha "spezzato il cuore" - ha confessato *Ramsay* in un' intervista a Dan Kois del New York Times - ma l'esperienza è servita. Durante la lavorazione di ._*..E ora parliamo di Kevin*_, Ramsay ha saputo superare nuovi ostacoli e perfino trarre ispirazione da un drastico taglio di budget. Il risultato è da non perdere. 

Trama [modifica]Eva Khatchadourian, una donna armeno-americana, ha messo da parte tutte le sue ambizioni professionali per mettere al mondo un figlio, lasciando la città per vivere in provincia. Dalla nascita di Kevin la sua vita cambia radicalmente, e tra madre e figlio nasce subito un rapporto conflittuale. Mentre con il padre, Kevin si dimostra un bambino tranquillo, con la madre continua a piangere, passando dal provocatorio mutismo infantile fino alla ribellione adolescenziali agli ordini della madre. Non ancora sedicenne, Kevin compie una strage, con il suo arco, la sua grande passione, uccide prima il padre e la sorellina per poi recarsi a scuola è uccidere compagni e professori. Mentre Kevin è in carcere, Eva è costretta ad abbandonare il suo quartiere, passando gli anni seguenti nel senso di colpa, interrogandosi sulle proprie responsabilità.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2012)

... sfondo ipnotico


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Febbraio 2012)

il film è anche perfettamente in linea con le discriminazioni di cui si parla questi giorni ... la discriminante è essere bambino. in realtà, non è difficile il bambino, ma i genitori e il mondo


----------

